# My Losi Mini LST 540 1/10th Scale Motor Mod



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello,
Here is my My Losi 1/18th Scale Mini LST with a 540 1/10th Scale Motor Project.



















Here is a video of the Team Losi mlst 540 motor mod


----------

